# Where to Sell a Modded PS Vita



## SomeRandomGuy212 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello, as detailed by the title, I have a modded PS Vita with Henkaku and am trying to sell it. I tried Ebay but, eh...the process is a bit too long for my tastes. Is there anywhere that I can sell it quickly? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## frankadank (Nov 1, 2018)

If something as trivial as listing an item for sale ebay is too hard for you then just sell it locally.


----------

